# Jungle Start Right?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I was at the LFS the other day and I came across Jungle Start Right Water Conditioner. It says that it makes tap water instantly safe to use. If a one were to put this in there tank, then start stocking slowly, would they have to cycle the tank?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i would think u would still need to cycle the water


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

yes, that is a dechlorinator, not a bacterial agent


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah. I see. Thanks. Guess there is no alternate to the cycle.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

There are lots of alternates to doing a cycle full length. That is just not one of them. 

Seeded filter media
Gravel from established tank
Whatever the product is that took over for Biospira, or biospira if still available in your area.
Stability (slower and less reliable but still very good). 

Tank water from established tank is not a good source, not enough bacteria.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

stability worked really well for me, but i also used gravel from a established tank as filter media


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

DT's makes a good water cycler that works in 24 hours, its a little expensive but it does work.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

DT's?????................delirious tremors??..
try fish..that way you can enjoy tour tank while it cycles.i know it ain't as cool as sayin you put a deadly poison in your tank to make it safe for fish....or buyin bio spira or stability.....but it do work.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i hear dojo loaches are good ones cuz they can with stand ammonia


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Dojo loaches? Hrm... what about pleco's?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Catfish are some of the best cycle fish besides buying the cheapest feeder fish you can find. Corey Cats, Danios, and Plecos are all pretty tough fish that can help cycle a tank. And DT's is a brand of additives for salt and freshwater tanks lohachata, no delirious tremors haha :lol:


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i agree with what everyone has said 

but if u want the best water dechlorinator and all that other hoopla get prime its the best bang for your buck and last for ever since its so highly concentrated you barely have to use any

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4057

u will not be dissapointed


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep that's only a dechlorinator.

I prefer fishless cycling. It's a lot faster then cycling with fish and no dead or stunted fish in the process. When I first started I cycled with fish and the numbers were all over the place. I pretty much was doing daily water changes for 3 months or so it was A LOT of work. Not to mention it wasted a good portion of my testing kit. I was testing all the time. Fishless cycling you don't do any work at all except use an eye dropper once a day for 2-3 weeks then presto you're good to add fish  Plus you'll only need to test a few times at around 2.5 - 3 weeks. It's so easy!

I've heard all sorts of equations for how much ammonia ppm's etc etc which is confusing (at least to me). I don't like math  All you need to do is put 1 drop of pure (<---very important) ammonia for every 2 gallons in a tank. So for example 5 drops for 10 gallon 10 drops for a 20 gallon etc. Put some bio media like those ceramic stones in the filter and it goes by so quick and it's effortless. As soon as you dose the tank and within 24 hours the readings are zero ammonia and nitrite you are good to go.


----------

